# Everything but HMO works



## beagan (Jan 21, 2007)

I had this posted in the HMO section with 95 hits and not a single suggestion. So, now it's posted for a second time in this forum. I'm still at a loss for this and am thinking it might have something to do with my router configuration. I saw on another board that downloading Desktop 2.2 might work, but I can't find that version anywhere...only 2.4. Thanks!!

Sorry to break down and submit a post, but I've searched and searched so many threads in this and other forums with no luck. I hacked a Hughes HDVR2 unit with PTVnet and IC. Installed the Superpatch, named my tivo (even though I only have the one unit) and put the Standby back on the main page. I used TyTools to extract content, edited out commercials and such, no problem. Now what seems like the easiest thing to do, I'm having no luck with. I cannot get my tivo unit to recognize my ip address for the HMO pictures & music feature. I've installed tivo desktop 2.4, published photos and music in the software, beacon service is fine and the server properties confirms the ip address I'm to input. Both McAfee and Windows firewalls are disabled. I've manually added the server to my tivo, but yet it still says that it is not found. It's probably some little thing I have to configure, but need some fresh ideas. Any help is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Tivo Desktop 2.4 does not work with hacked DirecTivos. Here is a link to a download of version 2.1, which should work for you.


----------



## beagan (Jan 21, 2007)

That was exactly it!! Thanks whitepelican.


----------

